# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam bocor (help)

## Greedisgood

Permisi suhu, Kolam saya baru, dan bocor, bocornya aneh nih, kolam saya isi, sampai separuh airnya tetap, ga nambah meskipun diisi, lama2 berkurang, padahal kran tetap mengisi, tapi malah berkurang, akhirnya saya stop, besok paginya abis airnya, knp ya suhu? Apakah konstruksi cornya kurang tebal? Terimakasih sebelumnya suhu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

